

Paul Krugman: Lost Decade, Here We Come - derekc
http://www.businessinsider.com/paul-krugman-lost-decade-here-we-come-2010-6?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+businessinsider+(Business+Insider)

======
lukesandberg
direct link: [http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/06/lost-decade-
here...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/06/lost-decade-here-we-
come/)

